# Mink ?



## James Dymond

I like pockets.


----------



## Fool'em

James Dymond said:


> I like pockets.


That's what I call a buck pole

Very nice


----------



## 9

James Dymond said:


> I like pockets.


Love to see'em Jim!


----------



## bowhunter19

James Dymond said:


> I like pockets.


Lol and I can't even get 1


----------



## Fool'em

I couldn't take watching from the sidelines anymore so I made a couple bottom edge sets tonight on a creek between home and work. I've been working on my bottom edge this season and only have rats to show so we will see if I can add a mink.


----------



## Timberdoodle2

Fool'em said:


> I couldn't take watching from the sidelines anymore so I made a couple bottom edge sets tonight on a creek between home and work. I've been working on my bottom edge this season and only have rats to show so we will see if I can add a mink.


so as i understand it a BE set is just under the ice and usually for rats but your saying mink will hit them to? are they chasun ratss or just looking for rats in the bubble trails?


----------



## FREEPOP

Timberdoodle2 said:


> so as i understand it a BE set is just under the ice and usually for rats but your saying mink will hit them to? are they chasun ratss or just looking for rats in the bubble trails?


Not necessarily under ice. Most commonly a point on a body of water that critters looking for food will pass by. A body gripping trap is placed tight to the bank to get em.


----------



## Timberdoodle2

why would they swim along the bottom rather than on top? short water with some defletions i can see but in your picture if i was a mink i would float on top but hey i am not as experienced as a lot of you guys so look at this as a dumb ?


----------



## 9

Timberdoodle2 said:


> why would they swim along the bottom rather than on top? short water with some defletions i can see but in your picture if i was a mink i would float on top but hey i am not as experienced as a lot of you guys so look at this as a dumb ?


Floating/swimming on the surface makes them vulnerable to winged predators AND since mink aren't aquatic, they're swimming where the prey is. Like I've said before, knowing the inherentcies of the animal you're trapping is paramount to your success.


----------



## DirtySteve

Timberdoodle2 said:


> why would they swim along the bottom rather than on top? short water with some defletions i can see but in your picture if i was a mink i would float on top but hey i am not as experienced as a lot of you guys so look at this as a dumb ?


It is a question I have always wondered as well. One explanation I read once that seemed to make sense was for muskrats. It said a muskrat is a much more proficient swimmer when it can claw along the bottom on occasion with its feet .....maybe a mink likes the same advantage?


----------



## Timberdoodle2

thanks for the answer, i learned a new outlook on them!!


----------



## 9

Seldom said:


> Floating/swimming on the surface makes them vulnerable to winged predators AND since mink aren't aquatic, they're swimming where the prey is. Like I've said before, knowing the inherentcies of the animal you're trapping is paramount to your success.


Here's my sketch showing a body grip set in the groove of a bank projection. A mink staying close and hugging a vertical surface on the surface Or at the bottom/vertical surface interface is an inherent trait of a mink. Add to that a bank projection where it needs to swim around in order to hunt and surprise prey is also an inherent tendency.
The answer is always in the WHY!

The outside corner of this rock is a projection that mink WILL swim around in search of prey-




Even this small projection was good for a mink. Notice the end of the stake -


Here's another "projection". There usually will be a groove cut /worn under the most outside point of the projecting bank.


Here's a different projection the forces a mink to swim around. No groove but an abrupt projection of the piling and the sheet piling.
Notice mink and plated 160-


My sketch of how I would set 95% of my BE sets. This was really the only set allowed me to use trapping for MSU and I was timed several times that it only took me 4 seconds to make this set-


----------



## ottertrapper

Fool'em said:


> I couldn't take watching from the sidelines anymore so I made a couple bottom edge sets tonight on a creek between home and work. I've been working on my bottom edge this season and only have rats to show so we will see if I can add a mink.



If you are on location you will add that mink soon. The BE set for mink and rats is an incredible set. Nothing against pockets except I don't want ***** plugging my sets. Switched to the BE and have not set a pocket since. I have seen a ton of mink sign this year while out and about I really should set for them again. Maybe next year when my boy is a year older


----------



## ottertrapper

Great pics Seldom and even better locations


----------



## Timberdoodle2

seldom on the rocky shore picture your referring to the rock that is in deeper water with just a point out of water right? man i sure could have used that info years ago.. thanks for the info


----------



## DirtySteve

Thanks seldom. I can't wait for the creek to go down this weekend behind my house. BE sets are something I haven't played with much. I have some great area I can set them though.

This site has been great with information this year.


----------



## 9

Timberdoodle2 said:


> seldom on the rocky shore picture your referring to the rock that is in deeper water with just a point out of water right? man i sure could have used that info years ago.. thanks for the info


In the top two photos, the set location is off the end/tip of the deepest rocks. The mink will be hunting the bottom edge(play on words) of the rock for crayfish and frogs and looking to surprise minnows or a rat around the corner. I took these photos a couple years ago on a local river MSU wanted me to trap for a project but I couldn't do it until I had enough ice for my Skidoo to run the miles of river. My intent was to locate and then mark just before ice the BE set locations I wanted so I could find them through ice. Some of the locations I had caught mink in BE's previously.


----------



## 9

DirtySteve said:


> Thanks seldom. I can't wait for the creek to go down this weekend behind my house. BE sets are something I haven't played with much. I have some great area I can set them though.
> 
> This site has been great with information this year.


If you can reach them set them now! In the sheet piling photo the water was close to 4' deep. This particular photo doesn't show the rod I used to lower the plated-160 into position.

Here's another classic example of a "proven"BE set location. See the clump of trees across the creek-


----------



## Timberdoodle2

reading these tips and info makes me wish i had all my gear back.. great reading and info. just putter with it now.


----------



## Tryin2

Love the info and pics keep it coming guys thanks allot


----------



## 9

Tryin2 said:


> Love the info and pics keep it coming guys thanks allot


I really enjoy posting photos of my mink country because my water and prey habitat is so different from OT's, NC's, and James. The photos give perspective.


----------



## ottertrapper

I may get out tomorrow on the river bottom and lay out a BE line for a week or so on a big wide trout river. Those BE sets shine in there. If I do will take pics of locations and post


----------



## Fool'em

I am on a small crick about 10ft wide
I've got 5 BE sets in what I think are good locations. If I get there before dark tonight I'll try to get a couple pics.


----------



## bowhunter19

How do you guys use pocket sets with frozen ground/iced up river or creek? My creek is froze up so I'm thinking best bet would be bottom edge?


----------



## Fool'em

BE along the clump on the right side. Caught a rat tonight in this location









BE on the right side where the branches are sticking out of the water









Same set closer up


----------



## Fool'em

bowhunter19 said:


> How do you guys use pocket sets with frozen ground/iced up river or creek? My creek is froze up so I'm thinking best bet would be bottom edge?


I've never had much success when dealing with that much froze up. Typically if temps are cold if I put in a pocket I will locate it somewhere the current keeps the ice from forming over the trap. Not always possible so that's why I have been trying bottom edge sets. They are as weather proof as you can get.


----------



## Timberdoodle2

foolum in the close up picture is the trap on the bottom of the creek between those branches? or between the forked branch and underside of the bank?
i just found the trap chain so i know where yu put it now


----------



## Fool'em

Timberdoodle2 said:


> foolum in the close up picture is the trap on the bottom of the creek between those branches? or between the forked branch and underside of the bank?


Trap is between the forked branch and the bank. The second branch got stuck in there to hold the cable I tethered the trap with out of the way. I like to secure the trap to something solid so it doesn't disappear on me. the cable is attached to the spring and a small tree on the bank


----------



## DirtySteve

What size traps are you generally using for these BE's


----------



## 9

Fool'em said:


> Trap is between the forked branch and the bank. The second branch got stuck in there to hold the cable I tethered the trap with out of the way. I like to secure the trap to something solid so it doesn't disappear on me. the cable is attached to the spring and a small tree on the bank


Great Photos! I'd like to make some suggestions and they may be erroneous by not standing in the water myself. In the 1st photo, this looks like a good BE set location but I'd suggest going diagonally across the creek and checking that projection as well. Also in the 1st photo, even though you caught a rat in that BE, I'd put a trap in between the clump and shore. Since you have a current that may not freeze too quickly AND if the water is shallow enough(1") I'd put a foothold there. If the water is too deep for a foothold use a 110 but something ABSOLUTELY needs to be guarding that little channel!!

The BE in the 2nd photo could be a real killer but I can't see OR feel the location to really tell.


----------



## ottertrapper

I agree on the side channel that was first thing that popped into my head. That point on other side looks good as well. It's amazing how close together you can catch mink doubles or rats for that matter. 

As far as traps i mostly use a 110 for BE but also use the few 160's I have. But have taken a lot more in 110's. Mink are not shy of them


----------



## 9

ottertrapper said:


> I agree on the side channel that was first thing that popped into my head. That point on other side looks good as well. It's amazing how close together you can catch mink doubles or rats for that matter.
> 
> As far as traps i mostly use a 110 for BE but also use the few 160's I have. But have taken a lot more in 110's. Mink are not shy of them


OT is absolutely correct with his thoughts about using the 110 in BE's!! The only time I ever use a 160-size trap in a BE is under ice and under a bridge. Nobody can prove to me that a mink swims in a perfectly straight line, 1" off the vertical bridge wall, so the larger trap helps with this and a little help with blocking.


----------



## 9

Seldom said:


> OT is absolutely correct with his thoughts about using the 110 in BE's!! The only time I ever use a 160-size trap in a BE is under ice and under a bridge. Nobody can prove to me that a mink swims in a perfectly straight line, 1" off the vertical bridge wall, so the larger trap helps with this and a little help with blocking.


Here is a similar scenario. The deeper channel is on the right-hand side of the photo and it's guarded with a 110 BUT there is a #1.5 foothold guarding the shallow, left=hand side. Which trap caught the mink? LOL


----------



## Fool'em

Thanks guys
That's great info on that little side channel. I think there is enough water there for a 110. 

I will keep adding a few locations and hopefully get a few more pics
This really shortens the learning curve but there is no substitute for on the water experience 

Thanks a ton guys. Great info


----------



## bowhunter19

Alright one more question I swear! Lol. So for bottom edge if I have soft grass weeds that border the edges(so I would have to walk on the ice a few feet out) wound i set on the edge of the hard bank or will the mink so threw the weeds and run the edge of the bank? It seems like if I set a 110 on BE it would just be in the middle of weeds/grass


----------



## 9

bowhunter19 said:


> Alright one more question I swear! Lol. So for bottom edge if I have soft grass weeds that border the edges(so I would have to walk on the ice a few feet out) wound i set on the edge of the hard bank or will the mink so threw the weeds and run the edge of the bank? It seems like if I set a 110 on BE it would just be in the middle of weeds/grass


I don't understand the location so what I can say is, you need to do some reading of what really is a BE set location and what makes it one. Think prey, think vertical edge/bottom interface, and think structure the mink is forced to go around while hunting. 
I strongly suggest buying Bob Noonan's bottom edge video or Smythe's bottom edge book. You also need to spend some serious time learning what a mink does and WHY it does it. Ask yourself, WHY would a mink want to swim here and not there. There is a reason WHY so you need to think like a mink and learn what is inherent to a mink's being.

When in doubt, such as the location you described, set both and see what happens.


----------



## FREEPOP

Side channels with the slower water will get the prey and the predators.


----------



## Fool'em

I 2nd reading Ken Smythes BE book. For no more than it cost it will pay for itself pretty quickly. There is also a lot of information in past threads on this forum.

Seldom have you ever considered writing book or videos. I know one person who would get in line for them.
Probably even if they were about catching them stinky coyotes


----------



## 9

Fool'em said:


> I 2nd reading Ken Smythes BE book. For no more than it cost it will pay for itself pretty quickly. There is also a lot of information in past threads on this forum.
> 
> Seldom have you ever considered writing book or videos. I know one person who would get in line for them.
> Probably even if they were about catching them stinky coyotes


In all humility, my MSU professor with two of the scientists approached me after the 3 year project about me writing a mink book. I just laughed and thanked them. I need to explain that I was was relegated to only using the BE because of the MSU Oversight Committee but trapping a river system that have hydroelectric dams operating, a BE is the best set to use anyway hands-down!

BTW, When I did this trapping I was never alone, I always had at least two people with me or as many as 4 which were Research Techs an/or scientists so they observed and heard what I did in the field. It wasn't a "me-trap and report in with my catch" project. One day I had a group of six and at one point I had to order them all to get up on the bank and sit down so I could explain about the set I was making. LOL


----------



## 9

Fool'em said:


> I 2nd reading Ken Smythes BE book. For no more than it cost it will pay for itself pretty quickly. There is also a lot of information in past threads on this forum.
> 
> Seldom have you ever considered writing book or videos. I know one person who would get in line for them.
> Probably even if they were about catching them stinky coyotes


Bob Noonan helped Smythe write his book then after Ken died Bob made a BE video that is the REAL DEAL and I highly recommend the video to anyone who wants to learn the BE!! He most importantly tells WHY the BE works and because of WHY it works, where it should be used. I bought the video and one day while watching it the wife came out of the office and remarked that she'd been listening and that she'd heard me saying the same things on the phone as on the video so why did I buy it. Told her I wanted to see what Maine looked like. LOL


----------



## 9

Fool'em said:


> I didn't get through it all yet but there is some good information there
> Several things jumped out at me right away. Like Idaho mink eating 59% cyprinids at 7-12cm during the winter
> I'll read the rest of it tomorrow. Definitely good information for those studying mink
> I saw the MSU study as well. I will read that one as well. I know it was a lot about toxins and such but it's still quite interesting


I haven't seen a report for over 10 years but I remember correctly, what you see on the website is one of the presentations. The HSI Study I pointed you toward is the Standard Operating Procedure we used on our mink study. It's a very interesting and informative read for any trapper.

Also, the MSU Project had to do with dioxin contamination and the mink were a good animal to sample because their prey was water-based AND land based. My key responsibility was to figure out how to catch them and the university was concerned about the dioxin content. The Project encompassed ALL of the wildlife on the in the river and within the floodplain, not just mink.


----------



## ottertrapper

New name for Seldom the mink master! Only problem with my trout stream trapping is very few rats here. Don't have rat marshes and the trout streams hold very few. Decent mink population if you get after it hard. Which I do not but might next year


----------



## 9

ottertrapper said:


> New name for Seldom the mink master! Only problem with my trout stream trapping is very few rats here. Don't have rat marshes and the trout streams hold very few. Decent mink population if you get after it hard. Which I do not but might next year


LOL, No Master here. Since I no longer trap mink, rats, and ****, my knowledge of them has no special or intrinsic value to me it once did. So, I'm free to share what I know/learned.


----------



## bowhunter19

Decided to throw a few more traps out some for rats also, on my way back I see this .. That's my luck ha


----------



## ottertrapper

Hard to tell what I'm looking maybe I a missing it


----------



## Joe R.

Muskrat under the roots with a carrot it looks like. Is that a float set in the stream. For the record that rat just showed you some knowledge on mink and rat sets along streams. Perfect blind set.


----------



## bowhunter19

Joe that's correct. He robbed me. The problem is he's standing on sticks not the bottom. Bottom is about 2 feet below.


----------



## Waif

Don't feel bad your bait is getting consumed. Just getting him trained.
Next time!

I had a set years ago under a dry undercut stump.
Never did pinch a toe or have it sprung ,but about once a week some critter would dust the jaws off like it used a paintbrush.
At the long end of a line I pulled it... but should have added a couple more sets to that one. Maybe.


----------



## Joe R.

Makes no difference what the rat is sitting on. If the bank below is vertical place a body grip against it. If there aren't enough sticks where the rat is sitting to support a trap make a platform. How many times has it been mentioned in this thread "put your traps where the animals show you". In order to have success you can't get tunnel vision. That rat just showed you how to end his carrot robbing days!!!!


----------



## 9

ottertrapper said:


> Hard to tell what I'm looking maybe I a missing it


Me too!


----------



## 9

Seldom said:


> Me too!


Great to see you on here Joe!


----------



## bowhunter19

Well guys, just want to say thanks to everyone for sharing their knowledge on mink trapping. I've learned a ton. Just checked my original set everyone helped me with and had this surprise! Big male, I couldn't be happier.















Also does anyone know what this is? Looks like some sort of parasite


----------



## 9

bowhunter19 said:


> Well guys, just want to say thanks to everyone for sharing their knowledge on mink trapping. I've learned a ton. Just checked my original set everyone helped me with and had this surprise! Big male, I couldn't be happier.
> View attachment 241218
> View attachment 241219
> 
> Also does anyone know what this is? Looks like some sort of parasite
> View attachment 241220


ABSOLUTELY SUPER job!! Ya, just a little bitty tick. LOL Ask Joe R about'em, he loves'em! LMAO Hope there are many more in your future.


----------



## DirtySteve

Awesome congrats!


----------



## FREEPOP

Nice buck with a bonus tick!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tryin2

Congrats


----------



## Waif

Congrats! Good catch on a real nice buck.
Gonna need a tiny stretcher for that tic.


----------



## Fool'em

That's awesome
Glad it ended up coming back thru
Nice catch


----------



## bowhunter19

Thanks guys! I thought it was a tick I just never seen them white before.








Also got a nice golden colored ****


----------



## FREEPOP

The **** probably wasn't worth carrying out. Unless you're gonna tan him for yourself.

The gold color is from "golden showers"


Edit: I should mention that the most desired are the large silver ones, boars more so than sows.
A quick pic that I found, the one on the left is where the better money is.


----------

